# Newbie test grow



## Bulgarblast (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi there all. 

I'm  pretty new to the subject, but I've been reading the forum with interest. I live  in southern Bulgaria. The summers are long and hot here. A friend from the UK  sent me some seeds from which I germinated just one. This plant is really only a  test as it has been planted rather late in the season. If all goes well I'll  plant more next year.

Anyway, she's doing  ok in her remote mountain location (I hope it's a she! ). The area is not trafficked by humans, and at the moment other pests appear to be relatively minimal  too. I dug out only about a foot and mixed in regular potting soil and polymer  crystals. I believe the soil condition to be pretty good in this area and it was  easy to dig and not tightly packed. I understand the 12/12 hour light cycle will  start in around 5 weeks, and the temps here should remain reasonable right into  late November.

I visit her only  once a week and always use different routes to ensure that I don't make any  visible paths. Additionally, I carry about 5 litres of fresh water and a litre  or so of urine to sprinkle around the general area to help keep potential pests  away. A few weeks ago I fed her some diluted Miracle Gro. Since then I have read on various  threads that this is not advised, however, due to my lack of understanding of  the Bulgarian language and my remote location I have no chance of finding a decent fertiliser at the  moment. With this being the case, should I continue using the Miracle Gro seeing  as the plant looks pretty healthy, or is it something I should completely avoid in future?  I shall be paying her a visit tomorrow, but for now I have posted a pic of here  from last week...

Any advise will be  greatly appreciated - especially regarding ferts that I may be able to obtain easily (a particular type of animal doo-doo for instance?). 

Like I say, I'm on a very  enjoyable learning curve at the mo. 

Cheers!

Pics:
http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l285/bulgarblast/1Large.jpg
http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l285/bulgarblast/2Large.jpg


'RIP' Steve Irwin


----------



## Hick (Sep 7, 2006)

Looks very nice Bulgar'. You're going to see flower development very soon. 
MG isn't the "ideal" nutrient for mj, but it will suffice. Just use it in a dilluted mixture.(1/4-1/2 recommended)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 8, 2006)

*Welcome to MP Bulgarblast. The lady in the remote mountain location is looking great. That's right i said lady. My GREEN MOJO says it's a lady so it's a lady. How old is she? Anyway good luck on the rest of the grow and be sure to update us with some pics.  *


----------



## Bulgarblast (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for your comments guys! I got confirmation yesterday that she is indeed a SHE!!! Wooooooohooooooo!!!!  

Anyway, enough of the proud father shit... Things have certainly started moving a lot faster than I thought now that she has started flowering. Time for me to do a lot more reading of this forum to make sure I don't put a foot wrong at this critical stage. During my visit yesterday I noticed that a couple of the top leaves have been munched on by some creature. I hope that this is not the start of a big problem, but I'll have to wait 'til next week to tell.

I've put another couple of pics up to show last weeks progress. Man, I find it a well stressful experience going to see her, but a great relief to see that beautiful glowing green colour as I approach the her spot.

In terms of age she's about 7 or 8 weeks old. However, she's only been up the mountain for 3 of those weeks. Prior to that she was in a small pot for way too long. It seems like she's settled in nicely though.

I tried to get some close-up pics of her early stages of flowering, but unfortunately they didn't come out well, so I didn't post them.

Thanks in advance for any tips/advise you guys can offer me.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 9, 2006)

*Here ya go. Here is a link for some organic spray to keep bugs from eating your beautiful lady. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2099*


----------



## Bulgarblast (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for pointing me to that link TBG. I will prepare a spray for my much anticipated trip next week!  

I guess that - all being well - she should be ready to harvest in about 5-6 weeks. I'm really concerned about this as in 5 1/2 weeks I am out of the country for 7 days. This could well be at the exact time for harvest.  

I am the only person that knows her location, and although I trust my missus totally, I'm deffo not comfortable with her going up there 'cos there's a bit of rock climbing involved to get to the spot.  

Is there any way I can delay flowering? I mean, is it a bad thing to nip the flowers off now? Other than that, will there be much of an impact on quality if I let her carry on flowering now and just harvest when I get back in 6 1/2 weeks.

Sorry for all these questions. As you can see, after my initial euphoria yesterday, I have now engaged 'panic mode'!


----------



## Hick (Sep 9, 2006)

I would plan to make a trip up to see her just prior to your leave of absents. Make the decision then to leave her for another week or not, but I most certainly would not be nipping and pruning at this point.


----------



## Bulgarblast (Sep 9, 2006)

Cheers Hick. Your words of wisdom are received and understood.


----------



## Bulgarblast (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey guys!  

I paid a visit to my girl a couple of days ago and took the organic spray mix that TBG recommended. Something has deffo been having a good munch on her in many areas, although I could find no evidence of the actual creature itself. I gave her a good spray and I'll see if it made any difference next week.

On the subject of the spray there's lots of rain due this week - does this mean I need to give her another spray after each significant rainfall, or will once a week while the problems exist be ok?

Also, now she is flowering I read that she should be upping her potassium intake. Up 'til now she's been solely on miracle grow as I am unable to locate decent ferts at the mo. Anyway, is there any natural source of potassuim that might help? 

Any suggestions from you pros?  

Here's some pics from two days ago...


----------



## Hick (Sep 18, 2006)

Bulg'...you need to increase the phosphates more so than potassium. 
N-nitrogen
P-phosphorous
K-potasium
TBG is the best candidate for advice on the MG nutrients.


----------



## Hick (Sep 18, 2006)

...and "Yes", the rain will wash away that pest spray. It should be reapplied for the best results


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 18, 2006)

*Sorry but i just use MG soil i don't use their nutes so i couldn't tell ya. Like Hick said you should spray again after the rain. We spray on the leaves only as it seems this is where the insects eat. *


----------



## Bulgarblast (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks again fellas. I guess it's not going to be as easy as shoving a banana in the soil then...lol 

I think I'll get some FoxFarm products shipped out to me ready for my 'proper' grow next year.


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow, your girls looks great. I wish I could grow outside, but I live in the US unfortunately and I do not have the courage to take the risk outside. I hope everything goes well for you, keep us posted.


----------



## Bulgarblast (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi, Haven't updated for a while, but my girl is now in her 5th week of flowering. The weather though, has been terrible - with heavy rain for the past two and a half weeks. I've still been going to see her weekly, but on a few occasions she has looked pretty sorry for herself. I haven't been giving her any nutes or water for 3 weeks due to the heavy rain. I think she's showing signs of over watering although it appears that the grow site has pretty good drainage.I guess I'm pretty close to harvesting her now, although I'm going to be away for a week from next Wednesday. I'm unsure whether to harvest her before I go, or bite the bullet and take a risk with the weather and wait 'til I get back. Unfortunately, I don't have any means of magnification that I can use to take a closer look at her. I will deffo be more prepared next year, and I'll be planting a lot sooner too. This practice run has really been enjoyable and a great learning experience - with (hopefully) a nice little payoff at the end. 

What d'ya reckon guys... would there be any harm in hanging on for another two weeks?  

Cheers for any advice you can offer.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 13, 2006)

*Man she has gotten big since your last update. If it were me i would let her go until she is finished. You have come this far you might as well get the best ya can and wait it out.   Great job on the grow and it's only gonna get better. *


----------



## Bulgarblast (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks TBG. I'll deffo take your advise and wait. I'm really not in a rush to harvest, but I don't want to overdo it timewise either. At least while I am away for a week I'll be able to pick up a x30 so I can take a good look close up when I get back. I know it's a noble cause and all that, but part of me is going to be really gutted when I chop her down. Funny how you get attached ain't it??  

Shall I lay off the nutes from now on - bearing in mind i've only been using that miracle grow blue powder shite, or d'ya reckon I should give her another feed before and then think about flushing her after I get back in two weeks?

Thanks for being so helpful and inspiring, by the way...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 13, 2006)

*Well if your 2 weeks away from harvest i would lay off the nutes and just give her plain water. *


----------



## Bulgarblast (Oct 29, 2006)

Well it looks like the end of my first grow season. It's been entertaining interesting, and thoroughly enjoyable - and that's before sampling the much anticipated rewards! 

Heavy rain is forecast for the next few days, so I have decided that today is the day to chop my girl down. I know she's only small in the grand scheme of things, but taking what I've learned, I'll come back earlier, bigger, and stronger next season with my 19 remaining seeds and increased knowledge. 

Thanks to all that offered their advise directly in my post, and to everyone else that has contributed so much of their precious knowledge to this forum. I have attached a couple of pics from 4 days ago just so you can see how she ended up. 

Let the drying/curing process begin! 

Love and peace to all. 

Oh yeah, one last question: What's the easiest and most enjoyable way of having a smoke right away after harvesting? It's not that i'm desperate, but i'd really like to sit at my grow spot and enjoy a quick smoke before I leave...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 30, 2006)

*Whats up my friend. Glad to see evrything went ok with your first grow. Now it's time to sit back and enjoy your harvest once it's cured of course.   Hope to see another grow from ya next season. Enjoy your harvest man.  *


----------

